

Ask HN: What do you use for an office phone number? - plusbryan

I'm curious: there are services like ringcentral.com and onebox.com - does anyone use those? 
Do you even have an "office" phone number? If you don't, why not? Not useful? Too expensive?
======
pstinnett
You could just use GrandCentral and always use 1 phone number. Route that
number to wherever you may be (home, office, cell).

~~~
apgwoz
Doesn't that assume you can get an invite?

~~~
pstinnett
Of course. Anyone want to send me one??:)

Edit: to be more helpful, you could always put your name on the
inviteshare.com list and wait it out. I've received several invitations to
closed apps from inviteshare.

------
noodle
skype.

~~~
ErrantX
^^ seconded. Cheap and easy.

Pay for a landline # and get a Skype enabled Wifi phone and your made :D

